# 2009 Campy



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

2009 Campy Info:

Welcome back Super Record.

Also....

Chorus, Record, and Super Record will be.....11 speed.   

Limited availability in Sept, will full availability coming in Oct.

Edit...Oops, didn't realize that it was already posted in another section. My apologies.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

It will be interesting to see how well 11 speed is received. For those who run clusters like a 11-23 or 12-25, I don't see the need. Now if you run a 13-29, or a 12-27, an extra gear would be a welcome addition. Everytime they add one more gear in back however, it seems to be of smaller significance though.I really thought 10 speed would be the end of it. Maybe if they go to 12 speed we'll start to see bikes with only one chainring.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

11 speed? Another solution in search of a problem. I guess it was inevitable.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

ti-triodes said:


> 11 speed? Another solution in search of a problem. I guess it was inevitable.


Even as a Campy guy, my sentiments exactly.

And I used to rag on Shimano for trying to answer the question nobody asked.:cryin:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Where will Super Record fall in the lineup. Will it be a step above Record? How will it be different compared to Record.

What a pain in the ass this 11 Speed stuff is going to be. Right now, I have 5 bikes that are all Campy 10 speed, 4 with Record and 1 with Veloce. Having everything the same makes swapping wheels, cassettes, and chains rather easy. What a pain.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Super record is lighter and more expensive - basically more carbon and Titanium as well as Ceramic bearings for BB.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Is there any place online I can look at the Super Record? I have already bought Record derailleurs for my C50 build this winter and planned on accumulating parts little by little before the build, but now I might just wait to get Super Record. The one thing that would bug me is the 11 speed stuff. What would I have to do to run 10 speed on it? I would assume just use 10 speed shifters instead of the 11 speed ones, but you know what they say about assuming.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I must revert to luddite status and stick with ten speed. I can't afford to upgrade every 6 months. I haven't even gotten around to ultra-torque yet and may never. I have too many phil wood bb's and they last forever. I am going to stick to the peddling end of it instead of the gear end from now on. I hope!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> Where will Super Record fall in the lineup. Will it be a step above Record? How will it be different compared to Record.
> 
> What a pain in the ass this 11 Speed stuff is going to be. Right now, I have 5 bikes that are all Campy 10 speed, 4 with Record and 1 with Veloce. Having everything the same makes swapping wheels, cassettes, and chains rather easy. What a pain.



What's your problem? You *NEED* to get the new stuff? I look at it as an opportunity to stock up on the old stuff.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

i thought the current ten speed stuff would still be offered alongside the new lever and 11speed design?? wrong?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes 10 speed will still be offered but I guess it goes down the 9 speed road and all other older models - i.e. more expensive than 11speed.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

I almost wish there could be a cap on bike technology. It's like the whole electronic shifting thing, when has it gone too far and when have we gone so far from the roots of cycling that we lose where we've come from. I got into cycling for the simplicity of it, yes, I like to have the newest and greatest but I also don't like change and this is WAY too much change.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

oh come on, no one is forcing u.... i'm sure they said the same about brifters when they came out... look how much weight the first ones added to DT shifters...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more to it...*

Reportedly, the shifters, RD, cassette and new narrower chain are all unique to 11 speed and not backwards compatible. At this point, I would assume that the 10 speed cranks, rear hub and FD will be useable. If the narrower chain requires new chainrings, then there's more to buy.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

No, different cranks, cassette and FD so only hubs remain same but there is talk that 11 speed shifters can be made to work with 10 speed FD by using some adaptor plate.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Vanilla,

You are completely correct. I mostly run 11-23 cassettes and there are very few days where I feel as though I need anything else. I have one cassette in 11-21 for time trialing, and another in 11-25 for the really tough climbing days, which I haven't really needed yet. So, I think I am going to stock up on some 11-23 cassettes and a bunch of Record and Chorus chains 10 speed chains. I'll upgrade when they end up coming out with 12 speed down the road, and I will still think it is completely unnecessary.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thinner chainrings?*



toonraid said:


> No, different cranks, cassette and FD so only hubs remain same but there is talk that 11 speed shifters can be made to work with 10 speed FD by using some adaptor plate.


I'll be curious to see if the chainring teeth are actually thinner (currently about 2mm) or whether it's just another minor spacing change. In theory, the rings could stand to be .2mm closer together, which isn't much.

I can't imagine the FD being too big an issue. It takes 4 clicks to operate a current QS FD. Unless it takes more than 5 (the one sweep maximum) to use the wider 10 speed FD with an 11 speed chain, it won't be a big deal. FDs are one of the cheaper parts anyway. It's the crank that's the major item.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The crank is the major component, but the rear derailleur and the shifters aren't cheap either. Sad thing is I was thinking about getting a FSA Team Issue carbon crank to use with a Cinqo power meter when they come out. I think I am going to hold off on everything until this winter when I can actually figure out what is going on with Campy and the guys at Cinqo. All these technological advances are giving me a serious headache. It was hard enough to try and understand all the new technology after having ridden the same steel frame, friction shiting, Super Record wearing, tubular using bike for the last 20 years. Now, just when I thought I had a grip on all this stuff, things change again.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes definitely different chainset and given the new chain being 5.5 I suspect its the chainrings being thinner as it also makes them a bit lighter but C-40 could be spot on too with the chainring spacing as I heard there is a new centaur chainset too.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I am holding out for 12 speed. My Record 10 works great now and it's 4 years old.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I remember when 5 cog clusters were all there was. It was stupid to think anyone would ever need more than 5 on the rear. Now I'm looking for the real revolution - shaft drive, internal, automatic gearing. Don't make me invent it...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I've been wondering why a shaft drive hasn't been utilized. Probably because they cannot make it as light and with as many gears as the chain drive currently in use.

Until I upgraded to 10 speed in November 2006, I had been riding a bike my parents bought me in 1985 that had a 6 speed freewheel. Going from that to 10 speed was great. Now, just one extra cog doesn't seem like much.

I'll probably drop a grand or more on 10 speed chains and freewheels at the end of this year if Campy actually goes with an all 11 speed offering.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> What's your problem? You *NEED* to get the new stuff? I look at it as an opportunity to stock up on the old stuff.



Very true. Campy is always sweeter when it's on close-out!


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

We need 11 speeds like we need a 5 blade razor. WTF.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah shimophiles seem to be really upset that the new DA7900 has been upstaged even before the launch!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is hilarious. I have been wondering how long it will be before the 5 blade razor comes out and blades for it are $5 a piece.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

fabsroman said:


> I've been wondering why a shaft drive hasn't been utilized. Probably because they cannot make it as light and with as many gears as the chain drive currently in use.


Because chain drive provides maximum possible efficiency. On all other known drive types energy losses are noticably higher.


----------



## Summit_Rider (Aug 29, 2006)

*Cassette spacing ?*

So the big news with Campy's 2009 Record and Chorus groups is 11 speed Vs 10 speed. I haven't seen any info. on the actual cassette spacing ( number of teeth on each cog) on the new 11 speed . To me that is a pretty important piece of information in determining any advantage of 11 speed Vs 10 speed. I ride a lot of hills, and run a 25-12 with a compact 50-34 when I'm on long down hills I can run out of gears at 35+, a 25-11 would be nice if I don't have to give up any of the other cogs... Does anyone know what the exact cog spacing will be on the 11 speed cassettes ?


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

If i've got 2008 Bora wheels will the 11 speed work with them?


----------



## imchipper (Jul 3, 2008)

I am curious how I can start a post or a thread...I am new to the site...I have a campy groupo from 1972 still in the boxes...museum quality  And, have decided to sell them...


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

imchipper said:


> I am curious how I can start a post or a thread...I am new to the site...I have a campy groupo from 1972 still in the boxes...museum quality  And, have decided to sell them...


 If this is true, then your sitting on a gold mine! Try Retro Forum to begin with; Is this groupo Nuovo Record by chance?


----------



## imchipper (Jul 3, 2008)

*yes indeed*

nuvo record 1972 the last year of hand tooling


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

Yes--the cogs sit on the same freehub but are narrower to fit 11 in the space of 10.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

imchipper said:


> nuvo record 1972 the last year of hand tooling


 Yeh, a Campy Collector would pay top dollar for that. Try Retro forum and perhaps check-out this website: classicrendezvos.com. Good Luck.


----------



## imchipper (Jul 3, 2008)

okay thank you for your help


----------



## imchipper (Jul 3, 2008)

hmm that link was bad did add www to it


----------



## imchipper (Jul 3, 2008)

hey I found it...VERY COOL


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

imchipper said:


> nuvo record 1972 the last year of hand tooling




eBay is your friend.


----------

